

Google is blocking "Is it going to rain?" from their weather API. Why? - wyclif

"Google is currently blocking us from
accessing its weather API. Please check back later." http://goingtorain.com/
======
wyclif
UPDATE: Looks like they quietly shut down the API:
[http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/08/28/did-google-just-
quie...](http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/08/28/did-google-just-quietly-kill-
private-weather-api/)

Also: just found this submission:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4441677>

